# FET without d/r



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,


I know most ladies have to d/r before medicated FET but I was wondering if anyone went straight to HRT?


I have PCOS and I hardly ever ovulate.
Also I'm on the pill.


I'm really hoping I don't need to d/r but would like to read more about it.


xx


----------



## andymay (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Mousky
Don't know whether this helps but I'm in similar situation. I have hypothalamic amenorrhea, which means my pituitary gland is suppressed and I don't ovulate, or have periods. I actually take HRT on a daily basis to supplement oestrogen and stimulate a cycle. Due for an FET next month - I have arranged with my clinic that I will stop the HRT, have usual withdrawal bleed, then go in for blood test and scan 7 days later to confirm that I am downregulated, i.e. have no pituitary function (basically, my default state is 'downregged'!!). They wanted me to d/r, but I have persuaded them to at least give me a blood test to see - if I haven't d/regged, I'll sniff, but I don't expect the tests to show that and hopefully I can then start on the oestrogen tablets (or HRT again, but in a different form). One of the clinicians was trying to persuade me to d/r but they admitted it doesn't really make much difference and I'm highly unlikely to ovulate by myself.
So, to summarise, I'd advise you to speak w/your clinic, and see if a blood test is sufficient. The only thing is you may not ovulate but still get LH surge, in which case they'll probably want you to d/r to avoid lining shedding early. I'd just say talk to them and explain how you feel and how you don't want to d/r - is there any chance you could do an unmedicated cycle?
Anyway, best of luck with it all - let me know how you get on!
Andy


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hi Andy,


Thanks for your post.


I'm planning to talk to my cons about it.
I fear I might actually need to take something to ovulate - not the opposite!! - but I wasn't aware you could still have a LH surge without the ovulation. 


Like I said, I hardly ever ovulate and/or have a period so I really fear d/r will not help it at all.
I'd prefer to just prepare the lining and stick with scans/blood tests but I'm not sure of what's going to happen.


Anyways, best of luck with your FET.
I should also start next month but tbh I'm not feeling super positive about it   
Maybe I just need to get started   


xx


----------



## andymay (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Mousky
Sorry to hear you're feeling    about it - it's so hard this thing, isn't it? I'm not feeling great either - I feel as if we're making it all up as we go along this time and it's hard to believe in a positive outcome when it all seems a bit random. I really hope your clinic give you all the support you need - and hope so much that everything does, in the end, turn out wonderfully for you.

Andy xx


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Mousky

I've had two FET's and not down-regged for either. I usually get scanned on day 2/3 then start oestrogen tablets, after transfer I use the progesterone pessaries. Before my last FET cycle I had been on the pill for a month after OHSS to help calm everything down and started taking the tablets on day 3 of the withdrawal bleed after a scan. I too have PCOS but I think the reason my clinic don't get me to down-reg is more to do with my thin lining problems. I think down regging can have more of a negative effect on that.

I think you just need to talk it all over with your consultant. It's so difficult because as Andy said it just all feels a bit random sometimes    and we just have to hope that the advice we're given is the right and it will work. 

I wish you lots of luck     . Good luck to you too Andy     

Love &    

Linz xx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hi Linz,


Thanks for sharing.
I'm hopeful that my cons is not going to want me to d/r as he knows it might take me 3 months (or more) to have a natural bleed   
I'm also on the pill "to calm things down" and initially my doctor said I should start progynova on day 3, only later he mentioned buserelin, although he wasn't sure.
He's on hols now, so I can only discuss this all with him in a few weeks but as DH says, he has never proposed anything we didn't like, so let's hope, it won't be different this time.


btw, I see you're waiting for FET. I wish you all the best for your upcoming cycle     


xx


----------

